# Any one run shop on generator?



## DEFM (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm running a machine shop off grid,(have been since '05),and was wondering if someone else is also. I got some questions on my next move,some basic 3p stuff


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry did not see this until now. 

Looks like a FG Wilson set, Stamford Newage genset, with a John Deere. What is she about 30KW, as I don't see a turbo?

What questions do you have?


----------

